# New breed of sled dog



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

See for yourself! 

http://www.bing.com/videos/browse?m...om=sharepermalink&src=v5:share:sharepermalink:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Love it!


----------

